# Schwinn Corvette question(s)



## Siestabikes (Sep 25, 2016)

Im looking at a Corvette but the rims are shot/rusted. I have mountain bike (559) wheels both aluminum and steel and new white wall tires as possible replacements. Will the wider width of the white walls fits within the Corvette frame? Its a low cost 'rider' that I dont want to invest money into


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 25, 2016)

Maybe, it depends on the tire. Schwinn's factory S-7 rims are taller, so there's some extra room. Some 26 x 2.125s will ft, some not. A 26 x 1,75 shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## spoker (Oct 6, 2016)

they will fit if the wheels are true


----------

